
Why F#, and Why Not Windows - adron
http://compositecode.com/2015/05/10/why-f-and-why-not-windows/
======
undergrad_econ
1st part: reasonable 2nd part: fedora tier

oh and below he 'prefers os-x', got a good laugh out of this article.

